# What actually makes someone a "furry"?



## twisted_tails (Aug 24, 2007)

I've been rolling this question around in my head for a long time, and a brief scan of recent forum topics didn't show any results for this particular point of interest. Unless I didn't look hard enough? If'n that be the case, feel free to lock a redundant thread and send me on my way where this is already being discussed. Otherwise, onward!

So what is it exactly that makes someone "furry"? Where is the line drawn when someone else thinks you're a furry, but you don't think you are?
Is it a certain mentality, maybe one thinks they should have been born in an animal body? a misplaced spirit?
Is it that they role play an animal-person?
I know it can't be summed up in one simple thing, that "being a furry" is generally more complex than just one thing they do to be qualified... which is why I'd like it discussed, see what people consider themselves and on what grounds.
It HAS to be more than just drawing furries... 
I for one, have Always preferred drawing animal-people rather than human-people. I've always believed humans are pretty much a bad idea. Four legs good, two legs bad, all that. I would prefer to have been born something of the feline persuasion, perhaps, but I don't act it out in real life. And with my art.. Until recently (and even now I hesitate to call it "furry art") I always just called my work Fantasy art. 
And this all applies to long before I found any such furry community. This is how I felt before I realized there's a whole Bunch of people who draw like me and have similar beliefs.
In my mind, I'm nothing more than a fantasy artist with a preference to animals. Animal and furry smut doesn't turn me on, I draw it because other people like the content, and it helps me continue to evolve as an artist with a captive audience. 
So, would others consider me a furry?
In short, I suppose all I want to know, is what is the furry mentality that makes someone "furry"?


----------



## Duster (Aug 24, 2007)

When you start calling regular people "mundanes" :[


----------



## Dead-Zero (Aug 24, 2007)

not very much, its pretty vague. I think people all see of it in a different way.
I see it as thinking furry's (art wise) are hot in some aspect


----------



## darkcobalt86 (Aug 24, 2007)

When you start thinking less like a human and more like an animal


----------



## TheGru (Aug 24, 2007)

Read this journal and see if it helps you draw an opinion.

I am a Furry

I would go on a tangent to help, but I think she said it better then I could.


----------



## ChibiJaime (Aug 24, 2007)

I don't really find furry art "hot." I enjoy drawing it as much as I draw anything else. I'm just... an artist? Me? Someone who happens to draw furry/anthropomorphic artwork?

Is there a way to define it? I don't draw porn. So, um. Does that mean I'm not a furry? I was drawing furry critters long before I knew there was some group that considered themselves "furry" to be a part of.

I consider it a fandom anyway. I'm part of the fandom, someone who partakes in the hobby, more than "being a furry."


----------



## Dead-Zero (Aug 24, 2007)

ChibiJaime said:
			
		

> I don't really find furry art "hot." I enjoy drawing it as much as I draw anything else. I'm just... an artist? Me? Someone who happens to draw furry/anthropomorphic artwork?
> 
> Is there a way to define it? I don't draw porn. So, um. Does that mean I'm not a furry? I was drawing furry critters long before I knew there was some group that considered themselves "furry" to be a part of.
> 
> I consider it a fandom anyway. I'm part of the fandom, someone who partakes in the hobby, more than "being a furry."



again, there is no huge set in stone law of what you have to do to be a furry. its all personal opinion, which is half of what makes the furry fandom so great. people are alot more open.


----------



## Acorndeer (Aug 24, 2007)

You are a furry if you say so, that's all,   The moment you say you are a furry the first time you say so you're branded as furry until the day you die by suffocation into a hairball.


----------



## Hakar (Aug 24, 2007)

You're a furry if you like anthro animals.


----------



## RailRide (Aug 24, 2007)

TheGru said:
			
		

> Read this journal and see if it helps you draw an opinion.
> 
> I am a Furry
> 
> I would go on a tangent to help, but I think she said it better then I could.



I read it, and it sounds much more like "furry _lifestyler_", which shouldn't be confused with the fandom in general. I've been drawing anthros for much longer than I was aware there was a fandom centered around them, and I don't feel any "spiritual" connection to any of them.

In fact, it's my fairly-recently-formed opinion that this sort of soul-searching compulsion is responsible for much of the drama-queen behavior attributed to furries--too many are being led to take this hobby with far more seriousness than it deserves.

---PCJ


----------



## net-cat (Aug 24, 2007)

I think this about sums it up:


> If you ask 50 people what furry means, you'll get 65 different answers.



However, if you associate with people who are "furries," don't be surprised if you get labeled as one, even if you are not.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Aug 24, 2007)

Hakar said:
			
		

> You're a furry if you like anthro animals.




You're a furry if you have hair anywhere on your body...   :roll:


--------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## sateva9822 (Aug 24, 2007)

So just loving anthos and drawing them isen't furry thing?
I thought the furry fandom was a fandom of furrys... Like people who just love how they look.
Not people who have aimal spirits ect.

So if i draw and love furrys, am I a furry?


----------



## Dead-Zero (Aug 24, 2007)

sateva9822 said:
			
		

> So just loving anthos and drawing them isen't furry thing?
> I thought the furry fandom was a fandom of furrys... Like people who just love how they look.
> Not people who have aimal spirits ect.
> 
> So if i draw and love furrys, am I a furry?



its all opinion, as has been said many times. if you think you are one, you probably are one.


----------



## The Sonic God (Aug 24, 2007)

It all boils down to 3 questions:

What is a furry?
Do you consider yourself a furry?
Do others find you to be a furry?

Understanding, self-realization, public realization. If you have those 3 elements, then you are truly a furry.

Because the definition itself is vague, what can and can't be considered furry must be agreed upon by everyone. Since this is not possible, the only way you can consider (or not consider) yourself a furry is if you call yourself one.

A furry could be:

â€¢ One who has a relationship with animals.
â€¢ One who creates anthropomorphic/animalistic artwork.
â€¢ One who identifies him/herself as an animal of some kind.
â€¢ One who believes that his/her spirit is that of an animal.
â€¢ One who has a strong connection to animals.
â€¢ One who has a strong understanding of nature, and how all mammals are somehow related.
â€¢ One who behaves or acts more like a non-human animal.
â€¢ Any description implying animals and one's association to thereof.


----------



## twisted_tails (Aug 24, 2007)

Woo! So many responses already, wow. I realize being furry is a matter of thinking yourself one, moreso now that it's been pointed out.. and I should have realized that this topic has been talked to death, should have dug around a little more and found old threads discussing it >_> But I didn't! So here we are.
Really the main purpose of the question was to really gather a collection of individual "why do you think you're furry". I have a strong interest in psychology, so I'm always trying to find out more about how people identify themselves in this big ol' game of life. 
Thank you all for the responses


----------



## Bokracroc (Aug 24, 2007)

Because ur mom siad so


----------



## Gol22 (Aug 24, 2007)

darkcobalt86 said:
			
		

> When you start thinking less like a human and more like an animal



I agree with that, and or, if you feel more affection to other furries you see.


----------



## sateva9822 (Aug 24, 2007)

Bokracroc said:
			
		

> Because ur mom siad so


:shock:
Last night! oooooh!


(sorry it fit so well.) 
*Back out of the thread slowly*


----------



## Poink (Aug 24, 2007)

When you think you're different, have a fursuit, say "yiff" instead of porn and hates /b/.
LOLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## Rave_fox (Aug 24, 2007)

i just think its a feeling also i mindset thats more of an animals...like you have a certain connection to them...and wtf is /B/


----------



## themocaw (Aug 24, 2007)

What makes you a furry?  If it whines like a furry, gets butthurt like a furry, and faps off to weird-ass pr0n like a furry. . .


----------



## Scarlet Fox (Aug 24, 2007)

I'm not sure what actual guidelines might be. I take it that once you declare it, you are one.


----------



## Poink (Aug 24, 2007)

Rave_fox said:
			
		

> ...and wtf is /B/



Lurk moar


----------



## sgolem (Aug 24, 2007)

It depends on who you ask.  I'd say just associating with the fandom, and/or being a fan of artwork and/or stories involving anthropomorphic animals makes you one. I don't think porn has to do with it.



			
				The Anonymous Guy said:
			
		

> When you start calling regular people "mundanes" :[


lol... nice one


----------



## Dead-Zero (Aug 24, 2007)

Rave_fox said:
			
		

> i just think its a feeling also i mindset thats more of an animals...like you have a certain connection to them...and wtf is /B/




/B/ would be 4chan


----------



## Poink (Aug 24, 2007)

Dead-Zero said:
			
		

> Rave_fox said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



7chan > 4ailchan


----------



## themocaw (Aug 24, 2007)

Rule 1, dudes, Rule 1.


----------



## Holley (Aug 24, 2007)

The Sonic God said:
			
		

> A furry could be:
> 
> â€¢ One who has a relationship with animals.
> â€¢ One who creates anthropomorphic/animalistic artwork.
> ...


Well put ... for me, its finding the subjects of some furry artwork physically attractive (ironically not the naughty stuff!), plus about 4 of the above


----------



## Poink (Aug 24, 2007)

themocaw said:
			
		

> Rule 1, dudes, Rule 1.



We're not on /b/

That's why we have /b/raids every 5 days


----------



## Magnus (Aug 24, 2007)

ooooh can i use FYIAD here?


----------



## Hakar (Aug 24, 2007)

You're a furry if you make whiny posts about how you're a furry if you're a freak.


----------



## themocaw (Aug 24, 2007)

Magnus said:
			
		

> ooooh can i use FYIAD here?



Fuck your dragon, I attempt to disbelieve.


----------



## BlitzWolf (Aug 24, 2007)

You might be a furry if....

...seeing a snake eating a mouse on Animal Planet makes you hard or gets you wet.

...the term "doggie style" actually does make you think about dogs.

...when someone asks you to differentiate "depressed" and "emo" and you sight examples of your own life.

...you're wearing a tail and ears and think it's strange that others are not.

...Christian and Republican extremists seemed to piss you off and you didn't know why til recently.

...when someone asks your favorite genre of movies you reply, "Anything but f***ing drama!"

...the family dog humps the leg of a visitor and your first thought is, "Why not me?"

...every time you see porn that doesn't involve furries you put furries in place of those in the picture.

...you narrate your own life in the real world because of so much online role-playing.

...you actually know what the word "yiff" means without having to say, "Oh...I've got a pretty good idea."

...you're sick of having to explain what a furry is to those who know you are one but don't know themselves.

...going to AnthroCon is the equivalent of a pilgrimage to Mecca in your life.


----------



## Magnus (Aug 24, 2007)

themocaw said:
			
		

> Fuck your dragon,



i'd be glad to, but by hearing such thing from you its hard to believe that you disbelieve! sir.


----------



## Gol22 (Aug 24, 2007)

Likeing furrys in either RL or RP wise is something too. For me, I would have my character like a Bi, seeing females and some males attractive. But in RL, im always straight...

Some people sometimes dont get it. But yeah, I like the RP characters if they are female or male. Just cause they look hot.


----------



## Rostam The Grey (Aug 24, 2007)

This is like asking what is normal sex and what is abnormal... Everyone has their own view and many will defend their view vehemently. I consider it just a matter of being attracted to animal features on humans or human-like animal characters.


----------



## Carbon (Aug 24, 2007)

A sexual deviant.


----------



## luphawk (Aug 25, 2007)

The Anonymous Guy said:
			
		

> When you start calling regular people "mundanes" :[



I donâ€™t know what makes someone a furry but it certainly isnâ€™t calling others mundane, I know lots of non furies who call people mundane, for example magik (and no thatâ€™s not misspelled, when spelled with a c it refers to magic tricks and illusions, when spelled with a k it refers to real magik) users call those who donâ€™t believe mundane and at amtgard everyone has a persona name that they chose and a mundane name that there parents gave them, mundane is also used at amtgard to describe non amtgarders.


----------



## themocaw (Aug 25, 2007)

luphawk said:
			
		

> The Anonymous Guy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So in other words, calling regular people mundanes makes you not a furry, but a loser.


----------



## ferretsage (Aug 25, 2007)

We have this sliding scale in our minds between human on one extreme and animal on the other. One represents the ultimate in evolution and the other is still struggling. This is fallacy because we are all still struggling with evolution (may we always continue to have the capacity to progress). We are all animals, and those who say we're not are either in great denial or are great players.

Those who wear their current DNA proudly as an infallible charm around their necks do good to be humbled with the fact that there are enough stars in the universe to fill the civilization's largest structures to the ceiling with grains of sand. It's not even a question of "if" -- of course there is life out there. The imagination runs wild with the possibilities with how these civilizations deal with the struggles of life, emotions (if applicable), etc.

I don't really fit neatly in with the furry crowd because I focus more on new designs of life as opposed to combining humans and animals in their imaginations. I do not fall in the group of alien lovers, because they are too infatuated with their delusions of "taking instructions" from their alien leaders (who look too human to be a creative design that nature would have invented), and these natural slaves enduring withering fetish of the image of the same little green man design to seek, hunt, hate, or love as the height of their potential to ever hold my interest for long.

I don't want to be limited by my limitations anymore. Don't get me wrong, humans have many admirable attributes -- I just want more. So, I fall closer to this world than the other. 

I must admit there is something I find adorable about a animal-man on display. Something interesting about looking deep into his history through the clandestine voyeurism offered in this place. Something intriguing about dodging his bullets while concealing my existence in the shadows -- living another day to steal even more secrets about myself. I am the watching eye you cannot escape -- a million lies of impossible positive outcomes in a tsunami of existential angst. Would he no longer feel threatened by me if I took control and demonstrated responsibility for his needs? The answer is, "No". And so, the desire within rises and heats up like an engine that's run out of oil. This is the dammed fiery falling star I've become.

The others who have hit the ground give up their quest, yell at the heavens, and criticize. Can you hear them too; the screams of this beautiful hell, more sweet than reality could offer?


----------



## Jekkal (Aug 25, 2007)

If you're actually HERE, reading this post and arguing about the definition of furry, you're a furry.

Get over it.


----------



## Oni (Aug 28, 2007)

Acorndeer said:
			
		

> You are a furry if you say so, that's all,  ...


I concur. There is no official definition of "furry" other than;


"Furry", Adjective:

1. covered in fur: covered in fur, or with a coat that is covered in fur
furry animals

2. looking or feeling like fur: resembling fur in texture or appearance 


Now the word "furry", (which is often used in discussions amongst people who are fond to anthropomorphic animal concepts), is slang really. There is no dominant definition I know of. I notice young kids becoming part of a strange fandom when trying to learn about "Furry" or trying to be part furry. It's sad, there is no official "furry" so kids become lost in an ocean of confusion which holds very few truths and far too much fantasy.


I am pondering about starting a list of reason or concepts which make people think they are "furry", I am guessing it would be a rather large list.

To start off:

I would say,

"furry" Adjective
1.  Descriptive word which gives the subsequent noun qualities of:
     - Being fond to anthropomorphic animal concepts.

2. ?
3. ?
...

"furry" Noun
1. A person who is fond to anthropomorphic animal concepts.
2.
3.
...


----------



## wrathofautumn (Aug 28, 2007)

Oni said:
			
		

> Acorndeer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hehe. Couldn't have said it better myself. Because the idea of furries is so sophisticated, there isn't any real way to define if you're a furry or not. It really shouldn't matter what other people think, because of that. All that really matters is if you think you're a furry or not.

Me personally, I've always seen myself as an admirer of such material, even before I knew what a Furry was. X3 When I got old enough, I was able to find others like me. So yeah, I truly consider myself a furry.


----------



## Shoji91 (Aug 28, 2007)

Like everyone else pretty much said;
To me, being a Furry means you like Anthropomorphic Artwork/Cartoons/Characters/etc..

You don't have to be a "hardcore" Furry; you just be yourself.
Nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## ArseMaus (Aug 30, 2007)

You're a furry if you dress and/or act like an animal.
You're a furry fan is you are in it for the cartoon characters. 
You're a furry fetishist if you are attracted to any of the above.


----------



## wrathofautumn (Aug 30, 2007)

ArseMaus said:
			
		

> You're a furry if you dress and/or act like an animal.
> You're a furry fan is you are in it for the cartoon characters.
> You're a furry fetishist if you are attracted to any of the above.



Doesn't the were community act like animals?


----------



## Rilvor (Aug 30, 2007)

Jekkal said:
			
		

> If you're actually HERE, reading this post and arguing about the definition of furry, you're a furry.
> 
> Get over it.



win imo


----------



## Reikaza (Aug 30, 2007)

Huh I was sort of wondering this too. Ever since I was little I always had a thing for dragons, and when I was alone I'd sort of roleplay being a dragon XP I never "grew out" of it or something.

So I had a sort of dragon "form" before I really even understood that concept. Then four or five years ago I met a furry who ended up being a very good friend of mine and coincidentally I started drawing my dragon persona. I never got into the furry community until now though, simply because my art at that time was more focused on humans and such. I never felt furries were bad or something wierd like that and I still find it crazy that people would think of a furry as a freak.
Which sort of worried me about one friend because I, oblivious to the opposition, told my friend I was enjoying the fur community here at FurAffinity so far (even though I've only been here a few days) and she seemed very displeased. Like she was interested in the community atmosphere I mentioned but the moment I mentioned it was furry she had no interest.
>_<

Anyways, although I don't partake in the pornography aspect of the furry community and don't really have a desire to, I don't hate anyone that does. It's a personal preference. I guess I consider myself a furry in the sense that I have an animal humanoid persona, but I don't in the sense that I just am me... I can't really place a label on myself.


----------



## Axelfox (Aug 31, 2007)

Well i believe i'm a furry because i collect the art and have many pics of anthros on my hard drive, and have a stuff tiger plush and the Unicorn from Narnia plush.

And will get a collar and a tail.


----------



## TheSkunkCat (Sep 1, 2007)

I think the definition differs.

Some people feel that only people who hold (in my personal view utterly batshit) beliefs about really being dragon spirits trapped in hyooman bodies qualify as true furries. And some people on the other extreme think that every single anthropomorphic thing is furry and belongs to furry. Even if made neither by or for furries. Like Disney movies and ancient egyptian deities (Which actually where meant metaphorically to boot.)

As one can tell by my sarcasm, I hold to neither of these extremes.

Me, as I see it, furries are people who identify with the fandom. And spent significant time in it. People who self-identify as furries. (Which would make me a non-furry. Since all I really do is draw and MUCK, and I would not want to go to a convention at all. (Nor does furry have any impact on my RL, its an on-line hobby amongst many other hobbies.)

Some identify everyone who has an interest in anthro's as furry, but I think thats to broad. There are lot of people who do, but who do not really like the furry fandom, if not outright can't stand it. Or who don't know about it. It would be silly for me to call them furries.

Others think you have to do some furry activity. And that would make me a furry by virtue of my art and the fact I do RP anthro chars. Whilst a fair enough definition though, I still don't think this neccesarily means someone shares other common furry traits. Me for example, I have no personal char who is to represent me. And the only furry slang I'd ever use would be the word 'fur'. Which really is actually just a logical term for a furry or furry char. I mean fur-furry... Does it even count as slang? I see myself more as one of those people who hang out at the fringes and who has a few (good) furry friends. (Some of whom are fringers others who are really into it.)

So thats how I see it.


----------



## joedude97 (Sep 1, 2007)

The closer an exact definition gets to reality, the definition becomes longer and more ambiguous. There are hundreds of thousands of furries, each with a varying degree of involvement. Some individuals will devote a huge amount of their lives and seek to conform to their interpretation of the term. Others will experience a momentary incident of some slight element of the culture that barely meets definition standards, never knowing that it happened.


----------



## Lenny (Sep 1, 2007)

Rilvor said:
			
		

> Jekkal said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quote nesting for truth, ITT



			
				themocaw said:
			
		

> Rule 1, dudes, Rule 1.



That's only for during raids, and only for immigrants from Gaia who actually need to be told that due to lack of common sense.

I think if someone's ever paused to wonder, "Am I a furry?" then the answer is probably yes.


----------



## wrathofautumn (Sep 2, 2007)

Lenny said:
			
		

> Rilvor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hehe, imagine if we had methods of brainwashing like in 1984, then we could convince everyone they were furries. X3 

BIG FURRY BROTHER IS WATCHING YOU! O:


----------



## WatchfulStorm (Sep 2, 2007)

I always say you're only a furry when you consider yourself to be one. I went on about that once with a group of anti-furs on gaia online for at least a full week. Dont know why THEY cared though...


----------



## Lenny (Sep 2, 2007)

wrathofautumn said:
			
		

> Hehe, imagine if we had methods of brainwashing like in 1984, then we could convince everyone they were furries. X3
> 
> BIG FURRY BROTHER IS WATCHING YOU! O:


That might not be a good idea.  Wearing those suits in the Congo would really suck.


More O.T., I'm not sure I like my last answer to 'when are you a furry,' since most folks would have called me one since '96 and I didn't hear the word until years later.

*1996:* Found an adult anthro alternative comic book in a stack of an old roommate's stuff.  'Wow, that's pretty damned appealing; I guess I have a bit of a kink.  It's also pretty cool in general.'
_Hey Lenny, are you a furry?_     "What the hell is a furry?"

*1999* Heard about 'furries' on the internet, but understood them only to be shower-averse people who dressed in lubed mascot costumes and rubbed against obese gay men in convention halls.  Meanwhile I'm still collecting the comic books when I can find them.
_Hey Lenny, are you a furry?_    "Hell no.  Jesus!

*2001:* Joined SomethingAwful, then a while later followed a link of the day to gawk at the greased mascot weirdos and oh look they have a gallery let's see wha OH SHIT I'M A FURRY!


----------



## kurreltheraven (Sep 2, 2007)

The way i see it: to actually be a furry by that name you have to participate in some way in the furry subculture (e.g. contributing creatively to it, being on messageboards, interacting with the people in the subculture, etc), and there are lots of reasons why people would want to do that including what people have mentioned here.

I don't think i ever really got to the bottom of it with the Damn Song.


----------



## koutoni (Sep 4, 2007)

Hakar said:
			
		

> You're a furry if you like anthro animals.



[size=medium][align=center]i like some furry art, and i draw some anthros of my own.  but i don't consider myself a furry.  i don't liken myself to any particular animal, besides myself. [/align][/size]


----------



## Giorgio Gabriel (Sep 4, 2007)

I'm not a furry.

I'm a Scalie.  :3


/pedantic


----------



## wrathofautumn (Sep 4, 2007)

Giorgio Gabriel said:
			
		

> I'm not a furry.
> 
> I'm a Scalie.  :3
> 
> ...



Hmmm...don't the same rules apply, though?


----------



## Loupgaros (Sep 4, 2007)

Well, I pondered this myself. According to some I talked to, it was about absorbing the culture. So it was reading anthro comics, drooling over Zig Zag in Sabrina Online and avidly awaiting when Fisk would next have sex in Better Days. This was one definition I came across and I was completely turned off by it. I am not an avid comic reader, never have been and I don't listen to furry radio shows. So by this, I was not fury because I was not absorbing the culture.

Another one was 'true furs'. Close to therian in belief (which I am, please don't laugh) but the ones I knew were odd. They hated their human forms and limitations and said they were really animals. Therian couldn't apply because they were not human in any way.They decried hmanity's greed while simultaneously typing on a PC and eating manmade snacks. Riiiight.... so a furry is one who hates humanity? I think not.

And then I encountered the third type. The ones who love to yiff and see yiff. In fact, I knew a bloke who I did RP with (he cunningly never revealed he was about, oh, forty odd? With his grammar it was hard to tell!) who turned every convo to a discussion of sex. How often you'd had it, how you'd like to do it, who with.... His definition of furry was 'someone who likes to yiff frequently'. 

I'm writing up a mini essay on this.  I've encountered a lot of definitions of furry!


----------



## themocaw (Sep 4, 2007)

Here's a fairly good definition.

1. Go to an anonymous -chan board.

2. Start posting things that interest you, and participate in the conversations.

3. If someone says, "GTFO, YOU F--KING FURRY," you're a furry.


----------



## Nightintodream (Sep 4, 2007)

well for me i allwas loved the polar bear and then when i found out about furry fandom i considerd my self a furry


----------



## Lenny (Sep 4, 2007)

Loupgaros said:
			
		

> I'm writing up a mini essay on this.  I've encountered a lot of definitions of furry!



Flip the gender on my avatar and I'd rail that so hard I'd have to clean the ceiling with a lint roller.


Does that count?


----------



## Hakar (Sep 5, 2007)

koutoni said:
			
		

> Hakar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I occationally watch Star Trek, and own two of the movies on DVD, yet do not consider myself a Star Trek fan. Yeah, that works.


----------



## Lenny (Sep 10, 2007)

Lenny said:
			
		

> lint roller incrimination.



Mike if you make that helldump calllout thread and quote that post I swear ta God I'll pound ya into the ground like a goddamn tent peg.  

In a non-confrontational or abusive, forums-rule-minding manner, of course.


----------



## strange-fox (Sep 11, 2007)

Spending time in a furry forum should make you ask yourself, "am I a furry?"


----------

